# Giant Chickens



## Barrychicken (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello all,

I would like to obtain a giant chicken, preferably big enough for me to ride on. The size of an ostrich should be sufficient. Which breeds grow this big _or _how can I make a chicken grow this big?

Many thanks

Barry


----------



## creeperolie (Jul 9, 2012)

barrychicken said:


> hello all,
> 
> i would like to obtain a giant chicken, preferably big enough for me to ride on. The size of an ostrich should be sufficient. Which breeds grow this big or how can i make a chicken grow this big?
> 
> ...


... Lol!!!!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

They actually have those... though they are pretty dumb and only walk in circles. Also this one seems completely unperturbed by the cougar that is hot on its tail.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

he knows the cougar has been after him for weeks & has yet to catch him so why worry????


----------



## CountryMama (Aug 13, 2012)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> They actually have those... though they are pretty dumb and only walk in circles. Also this one seems completely unperturbed by the cougar that is hot on its tail.


Hahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

At least he's running!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Barrychicken said:


> I would like to obtain a giant chicken, preferably big enough for me to ride on. The size of an ostrich should be sufficient. Which breeds grow this big _or _how can I make a chicken grow this big?
> 
> Barry


Another comedian....i feel another thread being locked down soon!!!


----------

